
Linksys Says It Won't Block Third Party Open Source Firmware - jonbaer
http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Linksys-Says-it-Wont-Block-Third-Party-Open-Source-Firmware-136962
======
yellowapple
This is great to hear. I've had great experiences with the recent WRT-series
routers, and now I have even more reason to recommend them over anything else
(at least for residential and light commercial use).

